

The Simple Example of the Double Tetris Lamp - TheRedBarron
https://barronwasteland.wordpress.com/2015/07/21/527/

======
jpeggg
Hey, original Tetris proof guy here. Glad to see it works with two lamps!
However, since the 'one of each colour' property is a necessary property for a
rectangular arrangement to exist, not a sufficient one, simply having the
'same number of colours' doesn't mean that such an arrangement definitely
exists. (It's pretty easy to think of an example of a set of pieces where one
doesn't, but the property is satisfied).

The fact that an arrangement does exist in the two lamp case is neat though.

~~~
TheRedBarron
Oh certainly. I thought I'd explained my thought process but what I meant was
that "Since the same number of colors exists then a arrangement may exist" and
given that it may a brute-force type approach was taken to confirm that one
indeed does

